# Best Holiday Season Ever



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: Best Holiday Season Ever
For many of us December is a very special month. The weather is cooler, both fishing and hunting seasons are in high gear, Christmas is closing in, it's Bob's 75 'th birthday, and the Florida Fisherman ll is back from dry dock, Captain Garett Hubbard is proud to be back on the water: 

Many who fish also hunt. Christmas party at Hubbard's Marina, hunting, and fishing on the Florida Fisherman ll, let the fun begin! 






When First Mate Will tells us how, we listen!

Mr. John Watson, Fayetteville, North Carolina, starts off with a 'toothy' fight on his hands. Talk about Serious Teeth

A proud young man:


Bar Jacks are much better eating than their big AJ cousins:

The mangrove snapper are hungry:

So are we. Thanks Tammy!

Mr. Vincent Galligher (L) comes to us from Pembroke, Georgia. His twin brother, Mr. Travis Galligher, often flies in from Machias, Maine, to fish on the Florida Fisherman ll:


Gag grouper in December are part of the 'Best Holiday Season Ever!'

The snapper action is on going:

Captain Garett Hubbard is so proud of is yellow tail. Captain Garett loves fishing as much as anyone on the boat:

Ms. Jeane' Thurston, Akron, Ohio, shows the boys how it's done:


Mr. Milos Mitrovic:



Jeff & Captain Hubbard are so proud of us. We listened to Will:


One box stuffed full. Wonder what the morning will bring:

It's looking good. Mr. Larry Miller:


These Galligher boys can really fish. No wonder Travis is more than willing to make the long journey from Machias, Maine:


Travis & Vincent, what team:

All this 'fish catching' as made the twins hungry:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

No problem! Here comes Chef Tammy with a good ol' Southern tradition...A pressed Cuban with rice and black beans:

Milos really knows how to celebrate the 'Best Holiday Season Ever':

Mr. Omar Castillo, proud graduate of Tampa Catholic High School:

This is box # 2. Number 1 is stuffed full:

The mangrove snapper action has been non stop all day & night. Many have caught their two day federal limit of 20 mangos:

Mr. John Martin, Florida Fisherman ll fishing coach, leads by example:

Tammy, we are absolutely starved. That pot roast with all the trimmings is some way to celebrate the 'Best Holiday Season Ever':

Time to go home. Guess how Bob celebrates:

Captain John, that was some ride home. WELCOME HOME!

Jeff is all smiles:

So are Travis (L), Santa, and Vincent:

Santa, Mr. Rick Janes, has a long trip ahead:


In the money Mangrove snapper 8.5 pounds, Grouper 12.7:

Want to see more? Check out this short, action packed, video of our trip: (click on the Youtube link)

https://youtu.be/ki-Zw8k1CvI

What an honor sharing the Holiday season with you & your family. Let's welcome the end of 2016 with the 'Best Holiday Season Ever' and hope for an even better 2017.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome back Bob,

Been missing your reports - one of these days I'll find someone from the Pensacola area to make the trek down there for one of these trips.

Steve


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. There are no sportsmen/women I would rather share with than the peoples of Pensacola, Florida. 
The Florida Fisherman has been on dry dock since early September. Got her back a couple of weeks ago but the November weather has been too rough for me. 
Beginning January 6, the Florida has 56 overnight trips scheduled for 2017. Hope to be on a lot of hem. If ever you do make it, please let me know where I can be sure to be there. Hope you are not camera shy; would love to feature you in my report.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome back and Happy Birthday Mr. Bob !


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:thumbup: Thanks! That means so much to me.


----------

